# Hay Scam



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Just got a E-mail from a Jones Woods.He says he will buy my hay and is going to send me a check for more than the hay and I'm supposed to cash it and give the balance to the trucker.LOL yea you bet.E-mailed him back and told him it was $1000 a ton.heeheehee


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent choice, bet he was from Nigeria


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Jones Woods E-mailed me back an said $1000 a ton was to much but he would pay me $800 a ton.LOL.Maybe he will take it all.Jeez what am I going to do with all that money,maybe just retire and go fishing.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe you could sell it for the 800 a ton, then apply for a stimulus package? I've read the auto dealers are still waiting on checks for the cash for clunkers. You'll get your 800 a ton and the scammer can wait till he's old and gray to get the rest from the gov.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

E-mailed him back and told him I only had 1000 ton left and would sell it for $800 a ton and its going fast so I would like to sell it all.hehehe


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

SWM if you here from him again tell him you know someone in kentucky that has a great blend of brirs and jhonsongrass hay that needs to move, I need to know in advance how much he needs because ive got to go find some to bale but will bale all he will take, LOL
THOMAS


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

I've gotten more hay scams this year than ever. Its getting irritating. I seems like for every serious person I get 5 are fake. I used reply to their emails with a group of people while we were consuming beverages at my place in college. I am really suprised some Nigerians haven't killed me yet.


----------



## David in Georgia (Aug 30, 2009)

Gotta love stupid people.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Got one last week that said the person would have called but was blind. They left a phone number I
could reach them?

I would have called back, but I'm don't know sign language.


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

I just got this on a email account that I only use for my hay business, I just had to laugh before telling her to let me know how I can help,







, I love having fun with these people and someday one of them might slip up and actually send something, yeah right,

- Hello, I'm Miss Esosa Marvelous, Pls I'm seeking for your attention to assist me in transferring sum of (USD 6.000 000 00) to your country. It's Deposited in a Security company here in Abidjan by My late father but my uncle is a total trait to my life he wants me dead. More details later, Thanks and God bless you.Miss Esosa Marvelous.-

maybe I can talk her into some $800/ton hay!


----------

